# Liquid iron



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

I sprayed down some liquid iron 
Do I need to water this afterwards?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If you were doing as a foliar app then you can water/wash off the iron off the grass blades after several hours.


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes it was a foliar app. Thanx for the answer


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think the grass can only absorb so much. I think people have said after 4 hrs the grass cannot take anymore up.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Is this also true for chelated irons as well?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Is this also true for chelated irons as well?


Yes I believe so. The whole point of using chelated is that after the leaf has taken up as much as it can, when you water the yard, the chelated iron makes it available through the roots in the soil. If you are only worried about foliar feeding of iron, there is no need for chelated iron.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Is this also true for chelated irons as well?
> ...


Ah okay thanks. Well, the main reason I want chelated iron is because of the minimized chance of staining concrete.


----------

